# Need A Pro Tumbler For 1928 Coke W/ Chips



## RazorsEdge (May 9, 2005)

Hey everyone....I'm wondering if any of you out there will tumble this bottle for me but ONLY if you are confident that you can get the major chips out....there are a couple on the bottom and one on the lip, and if you could get some of the wear on the outside polished, that would be great. This is a christmas coke that I found so I dont want to take any huge risks on damaging it further. Let me know the deal - Thanks - Jon


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 9, 2005)

it can NOT be done to what you ask. even the tiny ware chipping on the lettering will not come out. sorry. 
 the stain will be gone but the chips will remain
 even gringding them would ruin the bottle
 rick


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 10, 2005)

so is this bottle worthless because of its condition?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 10, 2005)

I tumble and use a wet lap belt on the chips, they could be minimized but would always be there. They could be filled and polished but is it worth it ??? It would cost at least $25.. And what is the worth of the bottle? $8-14... Also as Rick says you could never "fix" the chipping all over the embossing....  I  dug 4 of these last year up at the old farm dump if interested drop me a line and I will give ya a good deal... Taz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 10, 2005)

it is not worthless at all. it is just not worth the cost to fix it. I also do filling and fixing chips, but this is costly and time consuming. but if your bottle has some personal value? then you should fix it.
 but my guess is, you will dig another one soon in better shape.
 rick


----------



## GuntherHess (May 10, 2005)

If a chip is .005" deep and the embossing is .005" high , I'd say you'd end up with an unembossed bottle by the time the chip is tumbled out. 
 I guess you could put RTV or something over the embossing... never tried it.
 It would have to be an uber fine coke for me to bother.


----------

